

Former Googlers Launch Synergyse, an In-App Training Service for Google Apps - akennberg
http://techcrunch.com/2013/04/18/synergyse-launches-an-interactive-in-app-training-service-for-google-apps/

======
alooPotato
Really like how this is built as a chrome extension into these various apps.
Cool tech.

------
varunthetruth
Looks very cool, good to see an easy to use approach to training.

